# Suggestions for an excuse to knock on people's door.



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Like the title said. I want to see if there's anyone living in these HAM houses and want an excuse for when someone answers the door. I don't have any props available.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Banned for using an acronym I don't understand.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

What's a ham house?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

image source


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

ask if you can look at their HAM radio equipment.... thinking of getting into the hobby etc.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

pretend you are either selling something, looking for a donation, or pitching a religion.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I dunno. Use one of the excuses that people knocking on my door use - "I'm a leading real estate agent in this area [or I represent a leading real estate agent in this area] and we are always looking for quality houses to put on the market. Please give me a call if you are ever thinking of buying, or if you know anyone who is looking to relocate to this area!" Your only prop is a random real estate calendar or card.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Have a package ready and get their signature for pickup. People will always sign for a package, even if they don't remember ordering anything.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

"_I am from the government and I am here to help_"

-Ronald Reagan


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Causalien said:


> Like the title said. I want to see if there's anyone living in these HAM houses and want an excuse for when someone answers the door. I don't have any props available.


Or you could just mind your own business.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*for the young'uns who might not know what a HAM radio is*










http://www.ral.org.lb/photos/displayimage.php?album=9&pos=83


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Here in Vancouver, HAM is a widespread acronym meaning "Hot Asian Money".... comes up frequently a when discussing the specifics of the Vancouver Housing Bubble.... and just to let you know, the majority of these HAM houses are probably empty.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Funny, I had translated it in my head to "huge *** mansion". I guess it's kinda synonymous.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Even the filthy rich are entitled to some privacy. MYOB.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> Here in Vancouver, HAM is a widespread acronym meaning "Hot Asian Money".... comes up frequently a when discussing the specifics of the Vancouver Housing Bubble.... and just to let you know, the majority of these HAM houses are probably empty.


Drive around at 8-9 PM and check out the condos in False Creek or Coal Harbour.... 70% are dark.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd tell them you were thinking about getting into a questionable real estate deal involving your family in another country.

Then I'd disregard everything they told you.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

You can join a charity event with a fund-raising component, like a run, then go solicit donations door-to-door. Answer your HAM questions and maybe raise some money for charity at the same time. Or start a petition for something, like putting a cap on CMHC coverage, and solicit signatures.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

"I am a certified door hardness specialist. I am glad to report that your door is appropriately hard."


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^ LOL

Funny avatar too. Do you really look like that?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

crazyjackcsa said:


> I'd tell them you were thinking about getting into a questionable real estate deal involving your family in another country.
> 
> Then I'd disregard everything they told you.


Haha. I am surprised you remembered. It is my decision to make on that one and my *** that's going to be handed to me. You mad? I didn't ignore everything that was said though...

I am doing market research so, technically this is my business. I am asking because I am actually trying to be nice to people that lives there. I could've just done what some of the kids have done and set fire to the empty houses. 

Charity seems to have a good ring to it. I can solicit signature and get my market research done at the same time.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

ask to check out their water heater to make its up to date and highly efficient...


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Causalien said:


> Haha. I am surprised you remembered. It is my decision to make on that one and my *** that's going to be handed to me. You mad? I didn't ignore everything that was said though...
> 
> I am doing market research so, technically this is my business. I am asking because I am actually trying to be nice to people that lives there. I could've just done what some of the kids have done and set fire to the empty houses.
> 
> Charity seems to have a good ring to it. I can solicit signature and get my market research done at the same time.


Just poking some fun is all.


----------

